# Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2013



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2013 às 00:36)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2013 às 12:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e com poeirada. Sigo com 28.9ºC e vento de leste.


----------



## actioman (1 Ago 2013 às 23:29)

Boas companheiros!

Extremos por cá no primeiro dia de Agosto:

T. Máx: 34,6ºC (16h55)
T. Mín: 19,6ºC (06h28)

Neste momento registo 24ºC 

Deixo-vos com uma foto do pôr do Sol por aqui, hoje.






Abraço à comunidade!


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2013 às 21:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e poeira. O vento rodou para Norte ao final da tarde e a temperatura disparou como seria esperado.

Máxima: 33.4ºC
mínima: 19.9ºC
actual: 26.4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2013 às 13:05)

Boas, por aqui, depois de uma noite de autêntico vendaval de norte. Sigo com 25.9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Ago 2013 às 13:42)

Sigo de Manta Rota, uns agradáveis 25.5°C e algum vento de Oeste. Céu limpo.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2013 às 22:35)

Algarve: dias maravilhosos para quem está de férias, com a água do mar acima dos 20 ºC.

Quarteira: Sexta-feira = Mínima de 19,5 ºC e máxima de 31,5 ºC; Ontem = Mínima de 19 ºC e máxima de 30,5 ºC, com vento forte durante toda a madrugada; Hoje = Mínima de 20 ºC e máxima de 29,5 ºC.

Alguém por perto deixe contacto em mensagem privada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2013 às 12:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu azul e sigo com 27.9ºC. Amanhã rumarei a outras paragens para Aguiar da Beira. Lá para dia 15 estarei de volta aos Algarves.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Ago 2013 às 14:21)

Nuvens para a tarde (de norte para sul e de oeste para leste ...)

Às 13h00:






CopyRight Eumetsat 2013


----------



## Gerofil (6 Ago 2013 às 22:33)

Alentejo: a diversidade de paisagens no mês de Agosto – alternância entre o montado, o cultivo do cereal, a vinha e agora também o milho, cultivado em regadio, que já ocupa largas dezenas de milhares de hectares, sobretudo entre Évora e Beja.


----------



## Agreste (6 Ago 2013 às 23:18)

Com água tudo é possível. Precisamos é de forragens para o gado.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2013 às 10:45)

Enormes contrastes térmicos entre o Algarve e o Alentejo; por exemplo, as temperaturas mínimas têm rondado os 19 ºC/21 ºC no Algarve, enquanto por aqui em Estremoz hoje estiveram 13 ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2013 às 20:36)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 28,2 ºC (16h31)
Temperatura mínima = 13,6 ºC (07h06)

Dados de outros dias:

-no dia 1, mínima de 21,3 ºC às 07h02 e máxima de 34,7 às 16h03;
-no dia 4, mínima de 14,1 ºC às 06h21.

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 13,6 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2013 às 15:50)

Webcam of Martinhal Beach (Vila de Sagres):

http://www.martinhal.com/offers/webcam.html


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2013 às 23:10)

Alandroal: Tempo quente, com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 13,5 ºC e os 33,0 ºC (TRONIC à sombra).
Por agora 25,5 ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Ago 2013 às 01:14)

Manta Rota: Dias quentes mas nortada sempre presente, dia e noite. Dia de ontem (8) algum vento de manhã, mas acalmou e o dia já foi mais quente. 

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco e calor, 26.5°C e 33%.


----------



## frederico (9 Ago 2013 às 03:22)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Manta Rota: Dias quentes mas nortada sempre presente, dia e noite. Dia de ontem (8) algum vento de manhã, mas acalmou e o dia já foi mais quente.
> 
> Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco e calor, 26.5°C e 33%.



Esta noite já acabou a nortada. E a temperatura da água do mar vai subir a partir de amanhã.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2013 às 11:51)

Alandroal: subida acentuada da temperatura mínima, que ontem foi de 13,5 ºC e hoje não baixou dos 22,5 ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (9 Ago 2013 às 13:52)

Praia Fluvial da Tapada Grande 35.2º de máxima ate ao momento.
Estação de Beja regista 35º


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Ago 2013 às 15:03)

Manta Rota: Dia quente o de hoje. Vento fraco de Sul, céu limpo e início de levante. 

 Pouco depois das 8h já estavam 25.5°C. 

Agora estão 32.5°C e 36%.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Ago 2013 às 19:34)

Máxima de 37.4ºC 
Agora 36.9ºC e vento fraco


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Ago 2013 às 20:51)

Ainda 33,1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2013 às 21:52)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 34,7 ºC (18h00)

Dados de ontem:

Temperatura mínima = 13,3 ºC (06h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 28,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 1 e dia 9); Temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Ago 2013 às 01:08)

Atuais:
Monte Gordo - 26.5°C
Manta Rota - 25.0°C


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Ago 2013 às 14:23)

Manta Rota: céu limpo, vento agradável de Sul, 33.8°C e 31%.


----------



## Agreste (10 Ago 2013 às 16:09)

mitos urbanos... dizem que se gritam coisas quando o homem vai tomar banho...

Faro: muito calor, 32ºC.

Daqui a pouco Portimão com 29-30ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2013 às 21:37)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 37,7 ºC (17h12)
Temperatura mínima = 23,4 ºC (04h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 30,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *37,7 ºC* (dia 10); Temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2013 às 18:37)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 38,0 ºC (16h32)
Temperatura mínima = 22,8 ºC (06h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 36,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *38,0 ºC* (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Brunomc (12 Ago 2013 às 17:00)

Máxima de* 33.4ºC*, penso que já não suba mais.

Agora estão 33.0ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Ago 2013 às 14:33)

Temperaturas atuais/momentos atrás:
Ayamonte centro - 32°C 
Ayamonte saída - 33°C 
Ponte Guadiana - 33.5°C 
Entrada vrsa - 32°C 
Altura - 30.5°C 
Lota - 29.5°C 
Manta Rota - 29.7°C


----------



## Brunomc (13 Ago 2013 às 17:09)

Neste momento aqui pela cidade de Vendas Novas sigo com 33.7ºC, céu limpo e o vento a soprar fraco


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2013 às 18:05)

Recorde de amplitude térmica batido desde Set. 2011. Máxima de 36,4ºC e mínima de 15,0ºC - amplitude de 21,4ºC. O recorde anterior foi de 21,3ºC a 24/6/2012.

35,4ºC e 14% actuais.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Ago 2013 às 23:45)

Extremos de hoje por cá:

*Sítio das Fontes*
*TMáx: 35,6ºC*
*TMín: 13,8ºC*

*Carvoeiro*
TMáx: 28,5ºC
TMín: 16,6ºC


Neste momento sigo com 19,3ºC e sem vento no Sítio das Fontes e tenho 21,5ºC e vento fraco de E em Carvoeiro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Ago 2013 às 00:30)

Por Manta Rota, há cerca de uma hora, devido ao vento constante de Sul/Sudoeste, a noite seguia fresca e húmida (22.7°C e 84%). Porém, ocorreu a rotação do vento e a temperatura disparou e a humidade desceu bastante, estando atualmente 26.4°C e 54%.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2013 às 00:35)

Estremoz (ontem): 

Temperatura máxima = 34,6 ºC (17h11)
Temperatura mínima = 16,9 ºC (06h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,0 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2013 às 03:29)

Depois de ter tido 24ºC devido ao vento nulo... Vem vento moderado com rajadas de NE e sigo com 30,0ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (14 Ago 2013 às 22:19)

*Extremos do dia 14-08-2013*


*Temperatura Max : * *35.5ºC*
*Temperatura Min  : * *18.9ºC*


*Temperatura actual :* *23.8ºC *


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Ago 2013 às 22:59)

24.3°C e 73% neste momento em Manta Rota.


----------



## Agreste (14 Ago 2013 às 23:21)

Nevoeiro em Aljezur, o verão destes dias... hoje ainda abriu durante mais tempo mas ao final da tarde fechou-se de novo. Por momentos até parece que chove.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2013 às 00:07)

Estremoz (ontem, dia 14): 

Temperatura máxima = 35,8 ºC (16h46)
Temperatura mínima = 21,7 ºC (04h39)

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,0 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Ago 2013 às 13:18)

Tavira - 31.0°C


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Ago 2013 às 14:03)

Ao passar pela Ribeira da Perna Seca (Sul) - 36.5°C.

Edit: Ribeira da Perna Seca (Norte) - 38.0°C


----------



## Agreste (15 Ago 2013 às 20:36)

Semana de nevoeiro aqui por Aljezur. Tomar banho na praia não é mau, 19ºC na água são bem bons mas não há sol...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2013 às 21:09)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor. 

Máxima: 32.2ºC
mínima: 21.5ºC
actual: 26.8ºC

Faro está com 24ºC e Tavira com 31.7ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Ago 2013 às 22:51)

Ainda 27,5ºC


----------



## Rachie (16 Ago 2013 às 10:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Temperaturas atuais/momentos atrás:
> Ayamonte centro - 32°C
> Ayamonte saída - 33°C
> Ponte Guadiana - 33.5°C
> ...



Conheço bem a zona, não deixa de ser curioso que está sempre mais calor em Espanha 

Vou pra lá hoje à noite (para Alcoutim para ser mais exacta)


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2013 às 12:00)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e sigo com 29.8ºC.


----------



## belem (16 Ago 2013 às 13:38)

Rachie disse:


> Conheço bem a zona, não deixa de ser curioso que está sempre mais calor em Espanha
> 
> Vou pra lá hoje à noite (para Alcoutim para ser mais exacta)




Esteve mais calor, mesmo na fronteira (Ponte do Guadiana).


----------



## ecobcg (16 Ago 2013 às 17:01)

Boas,

Tarde bem quente por cá, com 36,4ºC com 20% de humidade neste momento no Sítio das Fontes e 29,0ºC em Carvoeiro e 30% de humidade.

O vento está moderado de WSW.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Ago 2013 às 18:19)

O interior do Algarve hoje tinha merecido um Aviso Amarelo (quase Laranja!) para a temperatura máxima! Mas pronto, como no litoral as condições foram de aviso Verde, fica todo o Algarve a Verde...

No Sítio das Fontes as condições foram as seguintes:


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2013 às 19:43)

ecobcg disse:


> O interior do Algarve hoje tinha merecido um Aviso Amarelo (quase Laranja!) para a temperatura máxima! Mas pronto, como no litoral as condições foram de aviso Verde, fica todo o Algarve a Verde...



ecobcg, nem com o litoral o IPMA tem salvação hoje, e nós já sabemos que o IPMA nunca lança aviso amarelo no Algarve quando vem a nortada devem ter medo, a máxima prevista ontem era de 35ºC, hoje desceram para 33ºC, e vendo a máxima em Faro, ontem estava mais certa a previsão que hoje, quando mexem em Faro no próprio dia dá sempre asneira, hoje não chegou a uma diferença de 2ºC, mas às vezes a diferença é de 3, 4 ou mais graus.  

Algumas máximas no sotavento algarvio:

Tavira: 37ºC
Faro(Aeroporto): 34.7ºC
Olhão: 35.5ºC
Almancil: 33.2ºC
Vilamoura: 36.1ºC
Faro (Região de Turismo): 34.1ºC

Tudo dentro de aviso amarelo e ele metido na gaveta.

As temperaturas ficaram dentro do esperado como o modelo Arome previa.


----------



## Nickname (16 Ago 2013 às 22:41)

Dia bem quente no Algarve, em contraste com grande parte do resto do país, que viu o dia mais fresco da última semana.

Já agora, qual a localidade Algarvia mais propícia a temperaturas elevadas extremas, Alcoutim?


----------



## Agreste (16 Ago 2013 às 22:59)

Nickname disse:


> Dia bem quente no Algarve, em contraste com grande parte do resto do país, que viu o dia mais fresco da última semana.
> 
> Já agora, qual a localidade Algarvia mais propícia a temperaturas elevadas extremas, Alcoutim?



Depende do vento... Nordeste do Algarve com vento de leste... qualquer lugar do litoral com vento norte sem contar com Sagres e o vale do Guadiana.


----------



## Agreste (16 Ago 2013 às 23:02)

a costa Vicentina atingiu este ano 40ºC com o sueste.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Ago 2013 às 23:14)

Alandroal: Temperatura a oscilar entre a mínima de 17,5 ºC (menos dois graus que ontem) e a máxima de 35 ºC; por agora seguem 24 ºC, com bastante vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2013 às 00:15)

Por aqui, ainda uns tórridos 27.3 graus. Noite infernal com 33 graus no quarto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2013 às 20:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e descida de temperatura. 

Máxima: 29.6ºC
mínima: 19.8ºC
actual: 27.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (17 Ago 2013 às 23:07)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura mínima = 16,3 ºC (05h51)

No dia 15, a temperatura máxima foi de 36,3 ºC (16h37).

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,0 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2013 às 20:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e muito calor. 

Máxima: 34.5ºC
mínima: 21.0ºC
actual: 30.4ºC

Entre Tavira e a Conceição de Tavira o carro chegou a marcar 38.0ºC.

Máxima em Tavira de 36.9ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2013 às 22:10)

Noite bastante quente, a estação do turismo do Algarve marca 31.7ºC curioso a data que é 18 de Agosto de 2018 , por aqui, sigo com 31.0ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Ago 2013 às 22:30)

Ainda 30,2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2013 às 23:55)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 35,6 ºC (16h05)
Temperatura mínima = 19,8 ºC (06h09)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,0 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2013 às 00:39)

Por aqui, ainda uns tórridos 30.4, noite infernal com a maldita nortada.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Ago 2013 às 11:07)

Bom dia,

A manhã segue já bem quente, com 35,1ºC no Sítio das Fontes e com 32,5ºC em Carvoeiro, neste momento. O vento está fraco do quadrante N.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Ago 2013 às 11:47)

Certamente o dia mais quente do ano (até agora). No Sítio das Fontes já atingi a máxima do ano, com *38,3ºC* registados há pouco. E em Carvoeiro, também registei a máxima desde que a estação entrou em funcionamento, com *34,6ºC* também registados há pouco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2013 às 11:55)

ecobcg disse:


> Certamente o dia mais quente do ano (até agora). No Sítio das Fontes já atingi a máxima do ano, com *38,3ºC* registados há pouco. E em Carvoeiro, também registei a máxima desde que a estação entrou em funcionamento, com *34,6ºC* também registados há pouco.



E quais foram as mínimas por aí, ecobcg?

Bem, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, tive uma mínima bastante quente de 24.8ºC e sigo com apenas 31.0ºC e vento de sueste. Digo apenas, porque só as estações de Faro e Olhão vão com 31ºC, todas as outras andam acima dos 35.0ºC, e penso que seja o vento de sueste que está a fazer a diferença.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Ago 2013 às 12:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> E quais foram as mínimas por aí, ecobcg?



Tive 22,9ºC no Sitio das Fontes e 21,8ºC em Carvoeiro.

Entretanto o vento de S/SE já entrou aqui também, e as temperaturas já vão descendo...


----------



## trovoadas (19 Ago 2013 às 12:51)

ecobcg disse:


> Certamente o dia mais quente do ano (até agora). No Sítio das Fontes já atingi a máxima do ano, com *38,3ºC* registados há pouco. E em Carvoeiro, também registei a máxima desde que a estação entrou em funcionamento, com *34,6ºC* também registados há pouco.



Boas! Afinal confirma-se a minha sensação de que é mesmo o dia mais quente do ano aqui no Algarve. Tanto pela sensação de calor como pela temperatura que registei às 10h (termómetro do carro) de 36ºc. Entretanto não sei como está agora mas parece que não chegará aos 40ºc pois a suestada já deve estar a  fazer das suas


----------



## ecobcg (19 Ago 2013 às 13:42)

Máximas até ao momento:
*Sítio das Fontes: 39,5ºC (nova máxima do ano)
Carvoeiro: 34,6ºC*

Neste momento o vento sopra de SW e as temperaturas desceram um pouco.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Ago 2013 às 17:55)

*Extremos do dia 19-08-2013*


*Temperatura Max : * *38.6ºC*
*Temperatura Min  : * *16.5ºC*


*Temperatura actual :* *37.6ºC *


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2013 às 23:40)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 37,7 ºC (16h48)
Temperatura mínima = 20,3 ºC (07h01)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 27,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,0 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2013 às 14:39)

Estremoz: 37,9 ºC agora mas já estiveram 38,8 ºC por volta das 13h30.

Às 14h00 estavam 39,6 ºC em Évora, mais 11 ºC do que em Faro.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2013 às 16:33)

Sigo com 39,2ºC. Mínima de 25,6ºC.


----------



## belem (20 Ago 2013 às 20:12)

Na estação de Portalegre do IM, a mínima foi ligeiramente superior a 29ºc.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2013 às 21:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e alguma poeira, não é dos dias com mais poeira, mas não deixa de ser curioso em Julho houve dias com muito mais poeira que hoje e a DGS não avisou ninguém, hoje é que avisou.  Pelo menos, vamos ter poeira até 6ª feira e curiosamente Lisboa é que parece que vai levar com mais poeira do que o Algarve. http://wind.tau.ac.il/dust8/dust.html

Máxima: 28.8ºC
mínima: 22.5ºC
actual: 27.3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (20 Ago 2013 às 22:15)

Boas,

Extremos de hoje por aqui:
*Sítio das Fontes*
*TMáx: 35,4ºC*
*TMín: 18,8ºC*

*Carvoeiro*
*TMáx: 29,6ºC*
*TMín: 22,9ºC*

Neste momento sigo com 24,1ºC e 25,7ºC, respectivamente, com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2013 às 22:47)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 38,8 ºC (13h27 e 16h22)
Temperatura mínima = 25,1 ºC (06h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 28,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*O vento moderado de oeste "temperou" a temperatura durante a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *38,8 ºC* (dia 20); Temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).

Algumas temperaturas às 16h00 nas estações EMA do IPMA:

Viana do Alentejo – 41,5 ºC
Portel (Oriola) – 41,2 ºC
Castro Verde (N. Corvo) – 40,8 ºC
Évora (Aeródromo) – 40,5 ºC
Avis (Benavila – Escola Abreu Callado) – 40,5 ºC
Estremoz – 40,0 ºC

Na zona de Alqueva/Amareleja facilmente a temperatura terá alcançado hoje valores na ordem dos 42 / 43 ºC.


----------



## actioman (21 Ago 2013 às 00:08)

Boas!

Lá passou hoje o meu termómetro dos 40ºC! 

A máxima foi atingida pelas 17h04 com 40,2ºC.
A mínima foi de 23,9ºC pelas 07h04.

Estes 40,2ºC são a temperatura máxima que a minha estação registou este ano.

A registar ainda um fenómeno de muito curta duração com ventos fortes que deixaram esta marca nos meu registos/gráficos da estação:












 Falha da estação? É que o anemómetro está no mastro e o barómetro está dentro da consola da estação? Foram os únicos valores alterados, tudo o resto se manteve igual.
Eu estava em casa e fui à janela ver a que se devia tanto barulho no exterior. Nada vi a não ser as árvores agitadas e alguma poeira no ar.
Fica o registo.

Abraço à comunidade e que venha depressa o tempo fresco!!!


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2013 às 14:37)

Hoje, às 14h00, Évora estava com 36,8 ºC e Faro com 27,5 ºC. Atendendo que hoje o vento de oeste está mais fraco, sendo agora quase nulo, é possível que a temperatura suba e ultrapasse os valores da tarde de ontem...


----------



## Agreste (21 Ago 2013 às 15:16)

a tal água do mar a 25ºC... estava óptima. 

Céu limpo, vento fraco, o tal verão que só acaba dentro de 3 semanas.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2013 às 21:36)

Alandroal: temperatura máxima de 40 ºC, registando agora 29 ºC.

Algumas temperaturas às 16h00 nas estações EMA do IPMA:

Elvas – 40,1 ºC
Amareleja – 40,0 ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Ago 2013 às 14:23)

Neste momento em Serpa:


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2013 às 20:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado misturado com poeira, o ar está quase irrespirável e bastante pesado devido à forte camada de poeira que existe na atmosfera. 

Máxima: 33.9ºC
mínima: 22.7ºC
actual: 28.7ºC

Amanhã espera-se uma subida da temperatura no Algarve, embora o IPMA indique de máxima 33ºC, na RTP1 o meteorologista meteu 34ºC para amanhã. Maldito calor nunca mais refresca.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2013 às 21:49)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 33,6 ºC (16h45)
Temperatura mínima = 18,9 ºC (07h28)

Ontem

Temperatura máxima = 37,0 ºC (16h20)
Temperatura mínima = 24,4 ºC (07h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 26,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Predomínio de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas até ao meio da tarde. Descida de temperatura, especialmente da mínima.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,8 ºC (dia 20); Temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2013 às 12:25)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e sigo com 30.8ºC. Isto hoje promete, mais para o final da tarde, com máxima prevista de 35ºC para Faro hoje.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Ago 2013 às 13:54)

Por aqui sigo com *37,6ºC *  no Sítio das Fontes e 27,8ºC em Carvoeiro (já esteve nos 30,9ºC, mas o vento de Sul baixou-lhe a temperatura. Agora sobe novamente).


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2013 às 19:53)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e muito muito calor.  Hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano, em especial no sotavento algarvio.

Máxima: 36.1ºC
mínima: 24.8ºC
actual: 34.0ºC

Algumas máximas registadas hoje:

Vilamoura: 38.9ºC
Lagoa (Sítio das Fontes): 38.8ºC
Tavira: 37.3ºC
Faro (Região de Turismo do Algarve): 37.0ºC
Almancil: 36.6ºC
Faro (Aeroporto): 36.5ºC
Olhão: 36.1ºC
Carvoeiro: 32.2ºC
Sagres: 23.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2013 às 23:43)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 32,0 ºC (16h12)
Temperatura mínima = 15,9 ºC (07h05)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,8 ºC (dia 20); Temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2013 às 12:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e mais fresco do que ontem. Sigo com 27.3ºC.
Estranho, muito estranho a temperatura prevista para Faro hoje do IPMA (35ºC) e o aviso amarelo, ontem o dia estava bem mais quente que hoje, ontem foi o dia mais quente e nem aviso amarelo teve, ao menos o modelo Arome não vê essa temperatura hoje. 

Hoje em relação a ontem à mesma hora tenho uma diferença de -3.5ºC, como é possível a temperatura chegar aos 35ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Ago 2013 às 12:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e mais fresco do que ontem. Sigo com 27.3ºC.
> Estranho, muito estranho a temperatura prevista para Faro hoje do IPMA (35ºC) e o aviso amarelo, ontem o dia estava bem mais quente que hoje, ontem foi o dia mais quente e nem aviso amarelo teve, ao menos o modelo Arome não vê essa temperatura hoje.
> 
> Hoje em relação a ontem à mesma hora tenho uma diferença de -3.5ºC, como é possível a temperatura chegar aos 35ºC.



O vento virar para Norte ? Não ? Agora pela tarde !


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2013 às 12:31)

Aurélio disse:


> O vento virar para Norte ? Não ? Agora pela tarde !



Aqui, ficam a previsão para as 19 horas de hoje, não vejo 35ºC em nenhum modelo e até vejo brisa de sudoeste a essa hora, no sotavento. Ontem, davam 30ºC e hoje acordam e espetam 35ºC em Faro e aviso amarelo não faz muito sentido. 

*ECM (19 horas)*







* ALADDIN (19 horas)*






*AROME (19 horas)*


----------



## ecobcg (24 Ago 2013 às 18:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e mais fresco do que ontem. Sigo com 27.3ºC.
> Estranho, muito estranho a temperatura prevista para Faro hoje do IPMA (35ºC) e o aviso amarelo, ontem o dia estava bem mais quente que hoje, ontem foi o dia mais quente e nem aviso amarelo teve, ao menos o modelo Arome não vê essa temperatura hoje.
> 
> Hoje em relação a ontem à mesma hora tenho uma diferença de -3.5ºC, como é possível a temperatura chegar aos 35ºC.



O AROME colocava algumas bolsa de ar mais quente (35ºC) para as 15h UTC ali em algumas zonas interiores do Barlavento e no Sotavento, com 26ºC no litoral.






Tive no Sítio das Fontes 34,2ºC (dentro do Aviso Amarelo) e em Carvoeiro sigo agora com 26,2ºC, dentro da previsão do AROME... Lá está, é a velha questão de o Aviso ser lançado para todo o distrito, mas depois só em alguns locais se chegar a valores dentro do Aviso. Mas acho preferível assim do que ter mantido o Aviso Verde e depois termos tido 34ºC em alguns locais...


----------



## Agreste (24 Ago 2013 às 19:01)

e o mosquitame? 

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2013/08/24/mosquitos-atormentam-banhistas-na-praia-dos-salgados

Provavelmente só quando as temperaturas descerem...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2013 às 20:05)

ecobcg disse:


> O AROME colocava algumas bolsa de ar mais quente (35ºC) para as 15h UTC ali em algumas zonas interiores do Barlavento e no Sotavento, com 26ºC no litoral.
> 
> Tive no Sítio das Fontes 34,2ºC (dentro do Aviso Amarelo) e em Carvoeiro sigo agora com 26,2ºC, dentro da previsão do AROME... Lá está, é a velha questão de o Aviso ser lançado para todo o distrito, mas depois só em alguns locais se chegar a valores dentro do Aviso. Mas acho preferível assim do que ter mantido o Aviso Verde e depois termos tido 34ºC em alguns locais...



ecobcg, sabes tão bem como eu que o aviso amarelo só está lá, porque puseram uma máxima de 35ºC para Faro senão nem havia aviso para ninguém. Eu vi essa bolsa de ar mais quente aí na tua zona, só esqueci-me de referir no post, porque estava a referir-me apenas a Faro. Em Faro, a máxima deve ter tocar quase nos 28ºC, ou seja, só foi uma diferença de 7ºC em relação à máxima prevista, erro muito grave cometido pelo IPMA, numa previsão do próprio dia.

Por aqui, dia de céu limpo e descida acentuada da temperatura.

Máxima: 27.6ºC (-8.5ºC em relação a ontem)
mínima: 21.5ºC
actual: 26.1ºC


----------



## camrov8 (24 Ago 2013 às 20:13)

o moço pareces o velho do restelo


----------



## Thomar (24 Ago 2013 às 20:26)

camrov8 disse:


> o moço pareces o velho do restelo



O  *algarvio1980* pode até te parecer um velho do restelo, mas tem toda a razão no que disse!
Ontem o IPMA falhou por completo a previsão para Faro, a estação do aeroporto chegou aos 36,5ºC!.
Hoje, e melhor do que ninguem que o IPMA para fazer uma correcta previsão,
 "enganaram-se"  um bocadinho e a máxima foi atingida ás 10h da manhã com 27,6ºC! Acontece...


----------



## ecobcg (24 Ago 2013 às 21:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> ecobcg, sabes tão bem como eu que o aviso amarelo só está lá, porque puseram uma máxima de 35ºC para Faro senão nem havia aviso para ninguém. Eu vi essa bolsa de ar mais quente aí na tua zona, só esqueci-me de referir no post, porque estava a referir-me apenas a Faro. Em Faro, a máxima deve ter tocar quase nos 28ºC, ou seja, só foi uma diferença de 7ºC em relação à máxima prevista, erro muito grave cometido pelo IPMA, numa previsão do próprio dia.



Tens razão quanto ao erro do IPMA na previsão para Faro!
De facto, erraram por muito e nem sei de onde veio os 35ºC em Faro!

Mas apenas estava a referir-me a que o Aviso Amarelo até acabou por ser correcto, na minha opinião, visto que várias zonas deve ter atingido valores para esse Aviso. Agora, não podiam era dar o Aviso como se os 35ºC fossem para Faro...Volto a dizer, é a tal questão de apenas darem as previsões para Faro e Sagres, generalizando em demasia...


----------



## ecobcg (24 Ago 2013 às 21:46)

Extremos de hoje:

*Sítio das Fontes*
TMáx: 34,2ºC
TMín: 21,1ºC

*Carvoeiro*
TMáx: 29,1ºC
TMín: 20,4ºC

Sigo neste momento com 24,5ºC e 25,2ºC nas Fontes e em Carvoeiro, respectivamente. O vento está fraco de N/NE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2013 às 21:20)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas durante a tarde, mas agora já está novamente nublado. 

Máxima: 26.1ºC
mínima: 21.5ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Ago 2013 às 14:38)

Estremadura Espanhola começa a registar os primeiros aguaceiros e eventuais descargas, a ver se se forma alguma coisa já em nosso território, sendo o Interior Centro e Sul mais favorecidos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Ago 2013 às 15:47)

Boas,

Por VRSA tempo abafado e instável, com ceu muito nublado com nuvens altas e algumas medias. Vento fraco de Sul.

Por aqui cheira a trovoada... Camaras preparadas!!


----------



## Agreste (28 Ago 2013 às 19:21)

Trovoada moderada em Barrancos, os ecos no radar são interessantes.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2013 às 19:28)

Agreste disse:


> Trovoada moderada em Barrancos, os ecos no radar são interessantes.



Só nos falta membros do fórum começarem a fotografar, o meteoalentejo neste momento vislumbra essa célula a Este.
O Radar que eu uso e com 100 % confiança diz que chove moderado em Barrancos.


----------



## Agreste (28 Ago 2013 às 19:31)

Vamos ver como corre o dia de amanhã porque eu estou limitado em termos de alcance/deslocação.


----------



## pax_julia (28 Ago 2013 às 19:55)

Confirmo! Célula de grandes dimensões a leste, bem visível mas nao audível  deve estar a descarregar bem em barrancos, e nas espanholas ensinasola e picos de aroche


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2013 às 20:05)

pax_julia disse:


> Confirmo! Célula de grandes dimensões a leste, bem visível mas nao audível  deve estar a descarregar bem em barrancos, e nas espanholas ensinasola e picos de aroche



Neste momento chove fraco a moderado em Barrancos, às 18:40 h foi a hora que a precipitação atingiu maior intensidade.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2013 às 21:09)

Neste momento acho que as pessoas de Portalegre já conseguem ver a trovoada a sudeste.
O radar do ipma e sat24 já indicam trovoada para esses lados( Sudeste de Portalegre).

Imagem Radar da intensidade de precipitação


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2013 às 21:38)

Ninguém de Portalegre consegue visualizar a tempestade que está a sueste e colocar algumas fotografias se as condições o permitirem?


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2013 às 22:26)

Não tenho vista suficiente para esse lado, tenho parte da serra de S. Mamede a tapar. Essa célula passou aqui já na sua fase de morte e "reacendeu" a SE daqui, evoluindo nisso. Poderias ter mais sorte na webcam MeteoElvas, mas duvido.

26,2ºC. Máxima de 32,4ºC e mínima de 17,4ºC. Vento máximo de 30,6 km/h, média (10min) máxima de 20,1 km/h. Céu maioritariamente nublado durante o dia.


----------



## actioman (28 Ago 2013 às 22:26)

Miguel96 disse:


> Ninguém de Portalegre consegue visualizar a tempestade que está a sueste e colocar algumas fotografias se as condições o permitirem?



Tens alguma coisa contra os de Elvas? 

Daqui vislumbram-se apenas os clarões a Nordeste, mas nada de raios e não há som. Mas vai passar ao lado...


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 00:08)

Grande trovoada que se formou... pra lá de Mérida...


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 09:29)

Uma linha de trovoadas ao final da tarde de hoje...


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 11:28)

291000Z 19004KT 160V220 9999 FEW010 BKN025 23/20 Q1015= 

0º é Norte portanto o vento tem variado entre SSW e SSE sendo predominante de SSE. Nublado acima dos 750 mt.


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 12:42)

Arranca a convecção... o vento está mais marcado de sueste...


----------



## trovoadas (29 Ago 2013 às 13:07)

Vamos ver se chega cá alguma coisa! Para já a acção está demasiado a leste mas parece que a tendência é avançar para oeste/sudoeste, ou seja podemos ter uma trovoada a vir de Nordeste o que geralmente é bom para a serra do  Caldeirão. Vamos ver...


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 14:14)

São Marcos da Serra... 

Barrancos...


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 14:43)

a coisa vai evoluindo, o céu cobriu-se de um tecto de nuvens aqui por Faro. A trovoada de Messines dissipou-se um pouco mas está a aumentar a área...


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2013 às 15:00)

Eu tenho um radar que mede a intensidade de precipitação mas não mede a refletividade mas ao menos dá para saber o tamanho da célula, onde se localiza e para onde se move.

Neste momento já existe trovoada a Norte de Loulé.

Imagem Radar da Intensidade de Precipitação


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 15:05)

Boa ajuda Miguel. 

Não sei se é impressão minha mas parece estar a desenhar-se uma espécie de ligação entre essa trovada e Cádis... a oeste não acontece nada.

Depois há as trovoadas da serra de Aracena que estão a mover-se para sul/sudoeste.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2013 às 15:18)

Célula desenvolvendo a Nordeste de Aljezur,a Nordeste de Serpa e a Norte de Beja a célula está a intensificar-se cada vez mais.

Imagem radar da intensidade de precipitação. 





Editei o comentário ás 15:22h
Imagem da Reflectividade das Células- mostra muito bem o desenvolvimento duma célula a nordeste de Aljezur.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Ago 2013 às 15:22)

Miguel96 disse:


> Eu tenho um radar que mede a intensidade de precipitação mas não mede a refletividade mas ao menos dá para saber o tamanho da célula, onde se localiza e para onde se move.



Tu tens o LINK de um radar/mosaico de radares, presumo que não tenhas um radar, é que se assim for belo investimento de 1 ou 2 milhões de euros  além da conta da luz que deve ter valores astronómicos.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2013 às 15:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tu tens o LINK de um radar/mosaico de radares, presumo que não tenhas um radar, é que se assim for belo investimento de 1 ou 2 milhões de euros  além da conta da luz que deve ter valores astronómicos.



Eu disse que tinha um radar porque está instalado no meu computador. Mas na realidade eu não tenho um radar(aparelho) porque custa muito dinheiro, mas futuramente gostava de fazer um radar caseiro.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Ago 2013 às 15:30)




----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 15:32)

Parece que já se rega o jardim em Serpa...


----------



## CptRena (29 Ago 2013 às 15:33)

A nordeste de Mértola está fantástico. Topo de nuvens bem alto (10km) e parece haver o "hook echo", mas deixo para os peritos confirmarem.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Ago 2013 às 15:33)

Por enquanto ainda só pingas


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2013 às 15:38)

As células estão a intensificar-se na região de Serpa como também a célula a Nordeste de Aljezur.

Imagem Radar da Intensidade de Precipitação






Imagem Radar da Reflectividade das Células






Nota: O site sat24 mostra que a célula a nordeste de Aljezur já apresenta descargas eléctricas(trovoada). Essa célula está a evoluir rapidamente.
A célula a Norte de Loulé dissipou-se.


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 15:40)

(O IPMA colocou-nos a nós - Portalegre, Évora, Beja e Faro - em aviso amarelo por trovoadas, chuva e granizo).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Ago 2013 às 15:41)

VRSA-brutal celula as portas da cidade. parece apresentar rotacao.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Ago 2013 às 15:46)

]ToRnAdO[;388109 disse:
			
		

> VRSA-brutal celula as portas da cidade. parece apresentar rotacao.



Imagens se faz favor que isto está uma tremenda pasmaceira por aqui !

Ao menos vejo nas fotos !


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2013 às 15:54)

Imagem Radar, a mais actualizada da intensidade de precipitação,formato das células e localização.






O programa que eu tenho atualiza entre os 5 e os 10 minutos.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Ago 2013 às 15:56)

Boa tarde Miguel 
Onde é que eu posso consultar esse radar ??


----------



## Gerofil (29 Ago 2013 às 15:56)

Link para o *Rain Alarm*:

http://www.rain-alarm.com/


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2013 às 15:59)

Gerofil disse:


> Link para o *Rain Alarm*:
> 
> http://www.rain-alarm.com/



Finalmente descobriram. Aleluia


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 15:59)

Está a formar a tal linha que se via na previsão do AROME e está a ficar um sistema mais equilibrado. Qual será a "reacção" quando encontrar a serra do Caldeirão?


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2013 às 16:00)

Brunomc disse:


> Boa tarde Miguel
> Onde é que eu posso consultar esse radar ??



Atenção que este radar só mede a intensidade de precipitação ok?


----------



## rfilipeg (29 Ago 2013 às 16:04)

Eu sei o nome do radar hehehe


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2013 às 16:09)

rfilipeg disse:


> Eu sei o nome do radar hehehe



Pessoal é para ir com calma, eu sei que este radar é uma máquina como os dos estados unidos(parecido quase, só falta as aplicações). Quando descobri este radar no mês de Julho fiz uma grande festa cá em casa,estava a ver que ninguém se lembrava de fazer uma coisa destas em Portugal.

Finalmente estamos a evoluir.


----------



## rfilipeg (29 Ago 2013 às 16:11)

Miguel96 disse:


> Pessoal é para ir com calma, eu sei que este radar é uma máquina como os dos estados unidos(parecido quase, só falta as aplicações). Quando descobri este radar no mês de Julho fiz uma grande festa cá em casa,estava a ver que ninguém se lembrava de fazer uma coisa destas em Portugal.
> 
> Finalmente estamos a evoluir.



Posso divulgar o nome?


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2013 às 16:16)

rfilipeg disse:


> Posso divulgar o nome?



No Fórum? Poder podes desde que fales no meu nome e muito bem de mim. Não te esqueças que tenho 17 anos.
OK?


----------



## HotSpot (29 Ago 2013 às 16:18)

Bem, estão a falar desse "famoso" radar como se tivessem descoberto a pólvora.

Não é nada mais, nada menos que os mesmos dados que podem encontrar no site da AEMET:

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar

Só que são apresentados de uma forma diferente.

Por acaso nunca mencionei até porque não achei muito interessante. Prefiro continuar a consultar no site de origem.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Ago 2013 às 16:18)

Brutal aguaceiro em Moura nos últimos 15 minutos! Ruas cheias de água


----------



## rozzo (29 Ago 2013 às 16:20)

Miguel96, desculpa lá...
Que grande confusão que para aí vai, por favor tenta não baralhar os outros users com o teu entusiasmo que te leva a dizer uma série de imprecisões. É chato estares a distorcer as coisas, ainda para mais nesse tom tão certo do que estás a dizer ok? Que mais parece que tens em teu poder uma arma poderosa secreta, ou que entraste no sistema informático de uma entidade suprema importantíssima... 
Menos... 

Esse site naturalmente está a aceder a radares de uma série de países, e a juntá-los numa só imagem, com uma escala uniforme. É muito interessante, mas não é nada do que estás a dizer. Mais ainda, o que estás a ver sobre Portugal, é dos radares de Espanha, não estão a ser utilizados os radares de Portugal, como dá para ver pelas zonas a sombreado.


----------



## rfilipeg (29 Ago 2013 às 16:21)

Miguel96 disse:


> No Fórum? Poder podes desde que fales no meu nome e muito bem de mim. Não te esqueças que tenho 17 anos.
> OK?



Eu conhecia já à algum tempo esse radar, mas nunca dei muita atenção. Ainda bem que tomaste atenção a isso, e realmente é muito útil. Quanto a idades, eu tenho 20 anos somos todos iguais. 

Eu deixo ao teu cargo, caso queiras divulgar.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Ago 2013 às 16:24)

Gerofil disse:


> Link para o *Rain Alarm*:
> 
> http://www.rain-alarm.com/



Obrigado Gerofil 
Obrigado na mesma Miguel, parece porreiro


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2013 às 16:25)

rfilipeg disse:


> Eu conhecia já à algum tempo esse radar, mas nunca dei muita atenção. Ainda bem que tomaste atenção a isso, e realmente é muito útil. Quanto a idades, eu tenho 20 anos somos todos iguais.
> 
> Eu deixo ao teu cargo, caso queiras divulgar.



Obrigado, mas na realidade é bem útil este radar. O aemet está a fazer um excelente trabalho.

Pessoal isto é só Off Topic, mas este radar quando temos fenómenos meteorológicos importantes como hoje é bem útil.


----------



## ALV72 (29 Ago 2013 às 16:31)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Brutal aguaceiro em Moura nos últimos 15 minutos! Ruas cheias de água



Pena não ser no Caramulo, dava cá um jeitão.
João


----------



## pax_julia (29 Ago 2013 às 16:39)

Por Beja caiu um aguaceiro modrado batido a vento que deixou as ruas da cidade cheias de oleo.  panorama continua cinzento, ainda ha convecção na área. Entretanto o Ipma colocou os distritos de Portalegre, Évora, Beja e Faro com alerta amarelo.


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2013 às 16:40)

Miguel96 disse:


> Obrigado, mas na realidade é bem útil este radar. O aemet está a fazer um excelente trabalho.
> 
> Pessoal isto é só Off Topic, mas este radar quando temos fenómenos meteorológicos importantes como hoje é bem útil.



É pena não constarem os dados dos radares do IPMA.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2013 às 16:42)

Fazem uma festa com esse radar. Eu digo que esse radar é um cadito flop, no Inverno passado já seguia-o mas tem falhas, porque quando indicava precipitação não caía aqui nada, tanto que perdi logo o interesse nele. Considero o radar de Loulé bem mais interessante que esse. 

Duvido que chega algo mais ao litoral isto é Faro, Olhão, penso que os locais onde vai ocorrer mais precipitação será na zona entre Martim Longo, Alcoutim, aí sim acredito e o AROME prevê agora por aqui só nuvens.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Ago 2013 às 16:44)

cheias de oleo ?????


----------



## frederico (29 Ago 2013 às 16:47)

Em Cacela o sol já não brilha, ouvem-se os trovões ao longe e a célula está a norte e nordeste.


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 16:57)

Há um cogumelo enorme a norte e nordeste de Faro. Não é muito bem definido. Em todo o céu se nota um aspecto de trovoada. Vamos ver se se aguenta...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Ago 2013 às 17:28)

O IPMA subiu para laranja o alerta meteorológico para os distritos de Beja e Faro.

No litoral do Algarve, presumo que os efeitos do temporal irão fazerse sentir com maior efeito entre Portimão e Faro.


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2013 às 17:32)

Pelo radar dá ideia que já estão a decair


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Ago 2013 às 17:35)

Chuva forte neste momento


----------



## vitoreis (29 Ago 2013 às 17:39)

Tive um micro corte (um segundo) na rede eléctrica, um sinal que poderá indicar trovoadas na zona (subestação de Estoi).


----------



## rozzo (29 Ago 2013 às 17:42)

Vince disse:


> Pelo radar dá ideia que já estão a decair



Suponho que com o aproximar ao litoral, e às brisas de SW nos níveis baixos, estão a ser "cortadas pela raíz" as células convectivas.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Ago 2013 às 18:06)

Neste momento teremos a linha de instabilidade a chegar ao litoral (Quarteira, Vilamoura, Albufeira)... Acabou-se os banhos


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Ago 2013 às 18:13)

3,6mm acumulados


----------



## PedroMAR (29 Ago 2013 às 18:17)

Gerofil disse:


> Neste momento teremos a linha de instabilidade a chegar ao litoral (Quarteira, Vilamoura, Albufeira)... Acabou-se os banhos


E será que os mosquitos também se acabam?


----------



## rfilipeg (29 Ago 2013 às 18:20)

E para o litoral alentejano parece que as brisas do mar as fazem ir para o interior, certo?


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 18:41)

Isto sem fotos não tem piada nenhuma... Ficou tudo um pouco a norte de Faro. Ainda cobriu mas não chegou a chover... Tinha um chapéu enorme e depois numa segunda linha uma guarda de nimbostratos.

Legendas: quase todas as fotos são tiradas de Faro para nordeste...




































Quase não se percebe mas lá ao fundo fica a ilha do Farol.


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 18:50)

A trovoada não era muito consistente nem bem definida. Ainda ouvi uns 4 roncos.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Ago 2013 às 18:55)

Por aqui rendeu muito mais pelos trovões ao longe e serviu para apagar o pó (ou para sujar mais), nem chegou a 1 mm !

O IPMA esteve bem ao lançar o Alerta Laranja mas esqueceu-se que das brisas maritimas vindas de Sudoeste, que para irritação minha supraram mais forte esta tarde, e tão rapido surgiu como desapareceu tudo ....

Mais ocasiões surgirão este ... ano !

Já agora mesmo na Serra Algarvia foi muita parra e pouca uva .. ou seja muito mais os trovões do que chuva (mesmo na Serra )


----------



## amando96 (29 Ago 2013 às 19:23)

Vi vários clarões e ouvi trovões, mas muito pouca chuva por cá.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2013 às 19:41)

Sinceramente não percebo o aviso laranja lançado pelo IPMA. Células a virem de norte/nordeste nunca são perigosas para o Algarve, se viessem de sul ou sueste aí a conversa seria outra mas de norte/nordeste. Vamos ver se no Outono numa situação pior, o IPMA lança o aviso laranja quando é preciso, ou guarda na gaveta e lança depois de ocorrer as situações como já aconteceu no passado. É por estas e por outras que as pessoas não levam a sério os avisos do IPMA, amarelo sim mas agora laranja demasiado exagerado. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado.

Máxima: 26.6ºC
mínima: 17.9ºC
actual: 23.4ºC


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 19:45)

Aqui ao lado as quantidades de precipitação têm sido elevadas. Acabou por não se concretizar. Choveu em vários locais da serra mas em quantidades pouco importantes.

Eu prefiro alertas do que não ter nada. Nos tornados de novembro passado não tínhamos nada e acabamos todos surpreendidos pela energia das células.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Ago 2013 às 20:10)

Aurélio disse:


> Por aqui rendeu muito mais pelos trovões ao longe e serviu para apagar o pó (ou para sujar mais), nem chegou a 1 mm !
> 
> O IPMA esteve bem ao lançar o Alerta Laranja mas esqueceu-se que das brisas maritimas vindas de Sudoeste, que para irritação minha supraram mais forte esta tarde, e tão rapido surgiu como desapareceu tudo ....
> 
> ...



Estive hoje na Serra, fui de encontro à linha convectiva e apanhei-a perto do Cachopo. A Norte desse local parecia chover bem, mas depois só apanhei chuva já no regresso, a partir do Barranco do Velho e chuva muito forte na zona de Salir/Alte. Deu para ver uns relãmpagos, mas ali naquelas curvas e contra-curvas todas, para não ficar mal posicionado, acabei por não conseguir grandes fotos... Destaque para algumas correntes ascendentes bem visíveis, na altura em que o desenvolvimento da linha estava no seu pico.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2013 às 20:20)

Choveu bem em *Castro Verde*.


----------



## Lousano (29 Ago 2013 às 21:32)

> *Fortes chuvadas causam dez inundações no distrito de Beja*
> 
> As fortes chuvadas que se registaram hoje à tarde no distrito de Beja provocaram dez inundações em vias públicas e habitações, disse à agência Lusa fonte dos bombeiros.
> 
> ...



Fonte: Público


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 21:41)

40mm em Martimlongo numa hora?


----------



## Gerofil (29 Ago 2013 às 22:05)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 30,4 ºC (15h45)
Temperatura mínima = 20,3 ºC (07h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Dados para arquivo próprio (em elaboração):

24 de Agosto - temperatura mínima de 17,6 ºC às 03h58;
25 de Agosto - temperatura máxima de 34,8 ºC às 16h35;
26 de Agosto - temperatura mínima de 18,2 ºC às 06h54.

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,8 ºC (dia 20); Temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2013 às 22:31)

Agreste disse:


> 40mm em Martimlongo numa hora?



Esta era a previsão do AROME






Parece-me um modelo excelente, esteve bem hoje e esteve bem nos dias em que a temperatura disparou em Faro. Um modelo para acompanhar no futuro.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Ago 2013 às 22:35)

Agreste disse:


> 40mm em Martimlongo numa hora?



Exactamente 






Às 16h30 passou uma célula muito activa mesmo sobre Martinlongo e, nestas situações de forte advecção (associados a uma DANA ou núcleo de ar muito frio em altura), já se sabe que nuns sítios pode estar a chover torrencialmente e a poucos quilómetros não cair uma gota de água.
Na minha opinião, esteve muito bem o IPMA com os avisos publicados durante a tarde.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Ago 2013 às 22:56)

Gerofil disse:


> Exactamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente a essa hora estava eu um pouco abaixo do Cachopo. E a célula não trazia bom aspecto não! ehehe!

Podem ver aqui algumas fotos desta tarde (estão grandes para colocar aqui directamente).
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.619060298138962.1073741830.488814757830184&type=1

Fica aqui uma amostra.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Ago 2013 às 23:37)

Já agora, fica aqui o video que mostra um pouco do que vi esta tarde. Faltaram os relâmpagos, que foram vistos mas não ficaram registados...


----------



## actioman (30 Ago 2013 às 01:01)

Bons registos sim senhor!

Por aqui nada de especial, deu para avistar algumas "torres" ao longe, mas nada mais que isso.
Destaque para um dia em que a máxima nem chegou aos 30ºC, ficando-se pelos 29,6ºC. Por isso mesmo deu para ir às amoras silvestres ao final da tarde, que por aqui já estão a ficar no ponto.






Ao natural, em compota ou como licor, são uma delicia e sinal do fim do Verão.
Venha o tempo mais fresco e a convectividade Outonal!


----------



## Redfish (30 Ago 2013 às 09:04)

Tenho um amigo que me disse que o vento  causou alguns estragos em Martim Longo, alguns populares até pensaram que pudesse ter sido algum tornado pois alguns telhados foram danificados...

De resto muita humidade esta manhã e um cheirinho bem agradavel a terra molhada...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Ago 2013 às 11:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sinceramente não percebo o aviso laranja lançado pelo IPMA. Células a virem de norte/nordeste nunca são perigosas para o Algarve, se viessem de sul ou sueste aí a conversa seria outra mas de norte/nordeste. Vamos ver se no Outono numa situação pior, o IPMA lança o aviso laranja quando é preciso, ou guarda na gaveta e lança depois de ocorrer as situações como já aconteceu no passado. É por estas e por outras que as pessoas não levam a sério os avisos do IPMA, amarelo sim mas agora laranja demasiado exagerado.
> 
> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado.
> 
> ...




Boas,

Não posso concordar completamente contigo quando dizes que as células vindas de norte ou nordeste não são perigosas ao Algarve, principalmente aqui nesta zona, pois recordo e muito bem os belíssimos festivais eléctricos que por aqui houve com células vindas dessas rotas. Já para não falar da quantidade de precipitação que por vezes trazem. Mas algumas também e foi o que aconteceu á célula de ontem a interacção com a agua do mar fe-la ser destruída. Nem vento de SW estava mas sim vento de NE ou seja, vindo da direcção da célula.

Depois coloco aqui um ou dois registos em video.

Por VRSA , tempo ameno, com alguns cumulus aparecerem.


----------



## Rachie (30 Ago 2013 às 11:32)

Estou a passar férias no Lutão, Martim Longo. Ontem fomos a Sevilha (para onde havia previsões de grande trovoada e no fim nem choveu). Quando chegamos começamos a ver valas que estavam secas cheias de agua e poças por todo o lado. Tendo em conta que a terra estava mais que seca, foi mesmo uma enorme chuvada 

No café disseram-nos que o vento levou tudo pelo ar, dá a ideia que terá sido pelo menos um grande remoinho. A água entrou dentro do café e foi um pandemónio. No monte há vestígios da água ter corrido cerros abaixo, o largo estava cheio de fenos e pedras... Diz que parecia um rio! 

Felizmente aqui acho que não se estragou nada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2013 às 13:01)

Este mapa do IPMA da precipitação ocorrida ontem. 







Afinal, choveu entre 10 a 15 mm aqui, e eu não vi nada. 

Por aqui,  já vai crescendo os cumulos a ver se esta tarde, cai alguma coisa por aqui.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Ago 2013 às 14:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este mapa do IPMA da precipitação ocorrida ontem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por acaso não vi nada tb, não sei devia estar a dormir áquela hora, e depois no mapa mensal se calhar até vão dizer que choveu 10 a 15 mm por aqui.
Enfim .... em muitos desses locais nem sequer choveu ou no máximo 1 mm !


----------



## ecobcg (30 Ago 2013 às 14:27)

Aurélio disse:


> Por acaso não vi nada tb, não sei devia estar a dormir áquela hora, e depois no mapa mensal se calhar até vão dizer que choveu 10 a 15 mm por aqui.
> Enfim .... em muitos desses locais nem sequer choveu ou no máximo 1 mm !



Olha que eu estava lá perto e não me admira nada estes valores! Pelo que vi e pelo estado do tempo na zona a Norte de onde estava, via-se perfeitamente que era um local de alta pluviosidade.

Aqui mais perto, em Armação de Pêra, parece que também houve algumas inundações, por culpa de um "fenómeno atmosférico Tropical  inabitual para esta zona do globo", na palavras do Presidente da Câmara.. eheh
http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2013/08/barra-aberta-bandeira-vermelha-armacao/


----------



## Aurélio (30 Ago 2013 às 14:49)

ecobcg disse:


> Olha que eu estava lá perto e não me admira nada estes valores! Pelo que vi e pelo estado do tempo na zona a Norte de onde estava, via-se perfeitamente que era um local de alta pluviosidade.
> 
> Aqui mais perto, em Armação de Pêra, parece que também houve algumas inundações, por culpa de um "fenómeno atmosférico Tropical  inabitual para esta zona do globo", na palavras do Presidente da Câmara.. eheh
> http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2013/08/barra-aberta-bandeira-vermelha-armacao/



Nem tudo o que parece é .... acabei de consultar os gráficos de pluviosidade de ontem do IPMA, e apresenta os seguintes valores entre EMA e REUMA !

- Castro Verde ( +- 20 mm);
- Alcoutim (40 mm ... registado numa hora)
- Foia ( 1 mm )
- Portimão, Faro, V.R.S. António, Castro Marim 0 mm 

Segundo o Amando96 em São Brás de Alportel tb não choveu nada ...


Choveu também a Nordeste de Aljezur (por cima de Monchique), na zona de Salir e na zona de Alcoutim. Esse mapa não faz qualquer sentido obviamente acredita quem quer !
E sim por aqui também esteve negro, bem negro ... mas muita parra e pouca uva !

EDIT: Esse presidente da Câmara tem que ensinar ao IPMA que fenómeno foi esse, e se choveu ontem á noite em Armação de Pêra deve ter sido em cima da cabeça dele, só pode, pelo radar se pode ver que deve ter chovido algo entre as 16h e as 19h, mas nada de relevante e a ribeira encheu, deve ter tido reflexo cerca de 1 ou 2 horas depois de ter chovido bastante localizado e bem na Serra, e ter descido até chegar ao litoral, para não falar em tudo entupido que devia estar nessa dita ribeira !


----------



## CptRena (30 Ago 2013 às 15:13)

ecobcg disse:


> Olha que eu estava lá perto e não me admira nada estes valores! Pelo que vi e pelo estado do tempo na zona a Norte de onde estava, via-se perfeitamente que era um local de alta pluviosidade.
> 
> Aqui mais perto, em Armação de Pêra, parece que também houve algumas inundações, por culpa de um "fenómeno atmosférico Tropical  inabitual para esta zona do globo", na palavras do Presidente da Câmara.. eheh
> http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2013/08/barra-aberta-bandeira-vermelha-armacao/





> Corrigida às 14h45, retirando a informação, fornecida pela Câmara de Silves, segundo a qual estas chuvas seriam um «fenómeno atmosférico tropical, inabitual para esta zona do globo».
> Fontes ligadas à Meteorologia indicaram ao Sul Informação que se tratou de uma situação «normal de chuvadas na segunda quinzena de agosto» e não de algo fora do habitual.



Parece que já corrigiram


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2013 às 16:00)

Aurélio disse:


> EDIT: Esse presidente da Câmara tem que ensinar ao IPMA que fenómeno foi esse, e se choveu ontem á noite em Armação de Pêra deve ter sido em cima da cabeça dele, só pode, pelo radar se pode ver que deve ter chovido algo entre as 16h e as 19h, mas nada de relevante e a ribeira encheu, deve ter tido reflexo cerca de 1 ou 2 horas depois de ter chovido bastante localizado e bem na Serra, e ter descido até chegar ao litoral, para não falar em tudo entupido que devia estar nessa dita ribeira !







Rain Alarm 

"Estou em Armação de Pera e durante a tarde caiu uma valente chuvada. A Ribeira que estava bloqueada, transbordou e arrasou com um bom bocado de praia junto ao Hotel Vila Galé e despejou para o Mar toda a agua da chuva. Os esgotos que estavam a correr pela estrada foram parar á Ribeira que por sua vez foram também lançados sobre o areal da praia e para o Mar. Seria importante fazer análises á agua nesta zona. É pena que esta chuva não tenha caido onde realmente era necessária."

Renascença


----------



## Aurélio (30 Ago 2013 às 16:04)

Gerofil disse:


> "Estou em Armação de Pera e durante a tarde caiu uma valente chuvada. A Ribeira que estava bloqueada, transbordou e arrasou com um bom bocado de praia junto ao Hotel Vila Galé e despejou para o Mar toda a agua da chuva. Os esgotos que estavam a correr pela estrada foram parar á Ribeira que por sua vez foram também lançados sobre o areal da praia e para o Mar. Seria importante fazer análises á agua nesta zona. É pena que esta chuva não tenha caido onde realmente era necessária."
> 
> Renascença



Pois exactamente como eu disse !


----------



## Agreste (30 Ago 2013 às 16:23)

Sendo por interpolação com os pontos existentes não me parece descabida a aproximação ao que aconteceu. Existe um ponto com 40mm e todos os outros têm precipitação esporádica. Como não há mais ajudas nem sequer de estações da DRAPALG...

Outro assunto é que a serra está desguarnecida de estações fiáveis.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2013 às 17:13)

> *Chuvas intensas levam à abertura da barra da ribeira de Alcantarilha*
> 
> *Bandeira vermelha hasteada a título preventivo na Praia dos Pescadores, em Armação de Pêra*
> 
> ...



Agora é que os mosquitos ficaram com um banquete.  

Em Alfandanga, quando em Setembro de 2008 houve graves inundações o ribeiro estava todo obstruído, agora nem se vê o ribeiro com o canavial que aquilo tem, um dia vem uma chuvada mais forte e lá vem mais uns prejuízos valentes.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Ago 2013 às 21:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Agora é que os mosquitos ficaram com um banquete.



Embora tenha chovido bem na zona, acho que foi uma bela desculpa para abrirem finalmente a barra....


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2013 às 22:29)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 33,3 ºC (16h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,8 ºC (dia 20); Temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## trovoadas (31 Ago 2013 às 09:45)

Aurélio disse:


> Nem tudo o que parece é .... acabei de consultar os gráficos de pluviosidade de ontem do IPMA, e apresenta os seguintes valores entre EMA e REUMA !
> 
> - Castro Verde ( +- 20 mm);
> - Alcoutim (40 mm ... registado numa hora)
> ...



Pois eu fui dar uma volta ao Barranco do Velho de onde vinha uma enorme escuridão e trovejava imenso e não apanhei praticamente chuva nenhuma. No regresso a Loulé constatei que tinha chovido bem, mais ou menos a 5km a Norte de Loulé, algo que não esperava pois tudo dava a entender que a acção seria toda mais para o interior no Caldeirão. Isto para dizer que esse mapa de precipitação é uma ilusão e vale o que vale. Na realidade a precipitação ocorrida foi uma "manta de retalhos" como é habitual nestas situações.

A respeito do Presidente da  Câmara...perdeu uma excelente oportunidade para estar calado! Mas a sua frase só espelha a falta de cultura que há pela meteorologia neste país.


----------



## Agreste (31 Ago 2013 às 16:56)

Trovoada de 29 de agosto em Martimlongo. Fotos do Richard dos Santos.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2013 às 20:58)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 34,1 ºC (16h03)
Temperatura mínima = 20,6 ºC (03h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 27,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Chega hoje ao fim um dos meses de Agosto mais quentes (temperatura média). *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,8 ºC (dia 20); Temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Rachie (2 Set 2013 às 17:57)

Fotos do Lutão (Martim Longo) cerca de 24 horas depois da chuvada de 29 de Agosto:
A água desceu por esta encosta:






Atravessou a estrada dexando poças que "sobreviveram" até ao dia seguinte:





E seguiu campo fora (a erva acamada foi por onde passou a água):





Mais exemplos:


----------

